# Sea Macro



## radub85 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fibonacci In Nature : The Golden Spiral









Red Star Fish - Ventral Side


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 15, 2012)

Just noticed you only have 45 posts. So before I say anything else. Welcome to the forum. 

Other than that. While I like the color and texture of your images the big blemish on the shell detracts from the over all feel of the first 1. Other wise I like it. 

As for your second one I am not sure what it is I don't like about it, but for sure the watermark and the placement of it doesn't help.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> Just noticed you only have 45 posts. So before I say anything else. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Other than that. While I like the color and texture of your images the big blemish on the shell detracts from the over all feel of the first 1. Other wise I like it.
> 
> As for your second one I am not sure what it is I don't like about it, but for sure the watermark and the placement of it doesn't help.



That looks like a small stress fracture on the shell, otherwise it would be a nice specimen. Be pretty easy to clone and heal. Ugly watermarking all over shell kills it for me. Won't C&C past that....

The starfish? I think the placement of your watermark is very distracting... especially with that ugly image over watermark that your are using.  You really don't need it at these sizes.. no one is going to steal it.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 15, 2012)

OMG... You are right the Watermark is plastered all over the thing...  How on earth did I miss that?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> OMG... You are right the Watermark is plastered all over the thing...  How on earth did I miss that?




Practice, grasshopper, practice!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

^Exactly! and the title is misleading also. These were purchased in some tourist shop somewhere. The only thing they have to do with the sea, is that they were once living creatures, before being harvested just for someone to make a profit off of!


----------



## seakritter (Aug 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> ^Exactly! and the title is misleading also. These were purchased in some tourist shop somewhere. The only thing they have to do with the sea, is that they were once living creatures, before being harvested just for someone to make a profit off of!



Sadly but so true, as a long time diver there is one golden rule, we never take live shells. As for the pictures wow I guess I need to take all mine down to protect them, ROTFLMAO I now see where all you pros get your pictures, you steal them from all of us amateurs, I finally caught on, LOL as if ~ I think there is not much danger of that happening. Relax dude no one wants to steal them, trust me.


----------

